# SLIM pants - how much slimmer? Slim sweatpants?



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

OK, so we were 20 minutes late to school today because all of ds' sweatpants were in the wash, and he didn't want to wear the two pairs of jeans in the drawer because they are too big. One has an elastic waist. The other is a pair of adjustable waist pants from Gap that he got for his birthday from my sister. I adjusted them as far as I could (like 6 holes in on either side) and he STILL complained that they were too big. We finally got him off to school in a belt and the adjustable waist pants. He hates belts because he can't do them himself (he's got some fine motor delays), but his hips are so thin he usually can just pull them down without undoing anything.

So, I'm thinking we need to invest in some slim pants -- my only question is, are they going to be slim enough? Do they make slim sweatpants? He's in a size 6 for length but about a size 4 for waist. We've got several pairs of athletic pants he can't wear because they literally fall down around him.

Ideas?


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

I am there with you..... My dd will not wear anything "puffy" and she is also quite slim and tall. Luckily, we can resort to dresses if nothing passes the non-puffy test. She also loves legging-like pants. They might be too girly for your ds's taste. I would check into boy's cuff-less running wants....like nylon pants.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

All 3 of my girls are like that though they will wear the maternity elastic pants.lol

At this time of year they wear alot of capri's whether they're supposed to be or not.

We do have alot of hand me downs from a friend's granddd who is also slim, my 8yo's get those pants. My 6yo has a bit more of a waist but we do need the elastics sometimes. My 5yo is the worst. She is very petite. She needs a size 5 for length but 18month-2 for waist which is impossible of course. Thankfully she prefers dresses & skirts.


----------



## mamaloveseee (Dec 11, 2005)

I just bought my 6 year old b/g twins slim pants with adjustable waist. The slims were still a little big, but not quite as huge as the regular sizes are that are adjustable.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

They make slims with adjustable waists? OK! That's what we're asking for for his birthday!

Alas, he won't wear nylon running pants either. Too 'slippery'. He's an all cotton kind of guy.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

Lynn,
I've seen boy's slim adjustable waist Levi's on Kohl's website.
My ds is at that in between size, too tall for 4T now, but a boys size 4 is too big. His waist is always 2 sizes smaller than he actually wears, like yours!
I'm going to try the size 4 slim adjustable waist Levi's for him.
Levi's have always worked for us, they seem to run longer than alot of other brands, so ds gets longer wear from them.http://www.kohls.com/products/produc...=1176406424461

Land's end has those climber pants that have a built in adjustable belt and come in slim sizes. Haven't tried them so I can't say how slim they really are though.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

We've discovered that some brands of sweats are a lot slimmer than others. Unfortunately, this is because some of them are too slim for my DS. Try Old Navy -- EVERYTHING of their's seems to be slim!!

Land's End has a great "get the right fit" page on their website that might lead you to some of their options. I know they do a lot of slim options for boys -- though we are at the opposite end of the spectrum.


----------



## mamaloveseee (Dec 11, 2005)

I bought both my son and daughter slim with the adjustable waist at Old Navy. I also found some for my son at Sears.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

The store brand pants at Mervyn's are quite slim. I forget the brand name - in the toddler section, goes up to 6T or something. They fit my skinny little guy better than anything. Plus they are quite reasonable priced - like $5 or so when on sale.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

Land's End has a lot of slim stuff. Their slim is a full 2 inches smaller in the waist (in the size chart for a size 7 slim the waist is the same as a size 4 reg). Many also have the adj. waist as well. For sweats though, I would use a seam ripper and make a tiny hole on the inside of the waistband--reach in and find the elastic and yank out the extra, cut an sew the edges together. You can zigzag a small bit over the hole you cut and tada--pants that fit. We do this a lot. We just make the hole close to a seam--that way the zigzag is not obvious. Sometimes I make two holes--one on each side and thread a new elastic just across the back. That works really well if the original elastic is anchored down.

We don't care for most adj. elastic pants because the seem to make the original waist even larger with the idea that skinny kids can always cinch them up. Also, dd seems to have sensitive skin, so the extra elastic (and fabric) all bunched up really does a number on her sides.
Amy


----------



## DebHibb (Mar 31, 2006)

I _only_ buy slim pants anymore for my 5 1/2 yr old. We get most of DS' slim sizes at Old Navy and Gap. I still have to tighten the adjustable waist pretty tight, but at least they don't look like parachute pants on him. He can pull them off and on quite easily too. I don't buy anything unless it's on sale though, since he literally will blow holes in the knees after just a couple uses (sometimes we get lucky and get 5 or 6







).

I have never seen sweatpants in a slim size though. However, DS has a pair of Old Navy fleece pants that fit him fine. They are a bit puffy, but the elastic waist is snug enough that they stay on. I too find even the regular Old Navy sizes to be a bit more slim than say, Gap, Gymboree, Naartjie, HannaA, or pretty much any more expensive brand out there's regular sizes. It seems like the cheaper brands run slimmer than the more expensive brands.

I have also purchased slim sized cotton cargo pants at Smith's Marketplace, and I know Mervyns carries them too. I would figure JCPenney as well, as they tend to cater to odd sized people







(e.g. women's tall), but haven't shopped there for them recently.


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

I don't have any pants recomendations, since my slim guy is much younger than yours. But if he doesn't mind wearing a belt, but gets mad about not being able to do it himselft...have you seen the Myself Belt? My friend has one and her 3 yo can do it by himself.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

I've bought Gap regular and slim, and the slim are a lot narrower all around. They work really well for us, and the waist is still adjustable.

I'd steer clear of Children's Place clothes. Their pants all seem enormous around the waist on my son.

One thing I finally did is measure DS's waist. I put a tape measure in my purse, so now I check a pair of pants before I buy them!


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DebHibb* 
I _only_ buy slim pants anymore for my 5 1/2 yr old. We get most of DS' slim sizes at Old Navy and Gap. I still have to tighten the adjustable waist pretty tight, but at least they don't look like parachute pants on him. He can pull them off and on quite easily too. I don't buy anything unless it's on sale though, since he literally will blow holes in the knees after just a couple uses (sometimes we get lucky and get 5 or 6







).

I have never seen sweatpants in a slim size though. However, DS has a pair of Old Navy fleece pants that fit him fine. They are a bit puffy, but the elastic waist is snug enough that they stay on. I too find even the regular Old Navy sizes to be a bit more slim than say, Gap, Gymboree, Naartjie, HannaA, or pretty much any more expensive brand out there's regular sizes. It seems like the cheaper brands run slimmer than the more expensive brands.

I have also purchased slim sized cotton cargo pants at Smith's Marketplace, and I know Mervyns carries them too. I would figure JCPenney as well, as they tend to cater to odd sized people







(e.g. women's tall), but haven't shopped there for them recently.


Use iron on knee patches on the INSIDE of the pants before he wears them for the first time







it's what keeps us outta the hole in clothing money.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I know with Gap and Old Navy the slims waist size is one size down - so a size 7 has a size 5 waist. I love that more brands are putting the adjustable waist in. My 10 yo ds still needs slim pants and then to pull the elastic 6-8 spots.


----------



## JessicaTX (Jul 9, 2006)

My oldest was very slender like that. I put drawstrings in all his pants (slim often wasn't slim enough) and on his sweatpants I made a cut on the inside of the waistband, pulled out some of the elastic and shortened it.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

I looked at the Levi's slim with adjustable waist. Found them in Sear's.
The waist looked huge to me, so I ended up getting some at Old Navy instead.


----------



## mamaloveseee (Dec 11, 2005)

I bought Canyon River Blues at Sears. They are slim with adjustable. We only adjusted them 4 holes on each side. I like their pants because if they get holes in them within a year, most Sears stores will replace them with the exact same pair. That is what the sales clerk told my mom and I. We also bought a pair at Old Navy. They cost a little more, but he likes them. We had to adjust them six holes on each side. I do not like the jeans fron JCPenny. They just don't look right after adjusting them in so far.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips -- I looked up the Myself Belts and we will definitely get one (they've got a fire truck theme -- ds' current passion). And he does indeed wear a 4T in their belts. I measured him last night. His waist is only 1/2" bigger than his little sisters.

I'd forgotten about Sears pants -- since we're ALWAYS getting holes, that's a good idea.


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

My dd is very slim, not short, and we've had good luck with Old Navy Jeans, especially now that she can wear the 5 slims. And I just got a swimsuit from Lands End with slim swim shorts for the bottom, and they fit great!

(And just as a point of reference, a couple of weeks ago she was wearing a pair of size 18 month shorts of her sister's, so she is very slender!).


----------

